# Anyone use Monocoat?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no one step product will yield proper results. pros will not do this so we can not comment directly on this brand. Why will it not work. Well different woods under various humidities and moisture contents will yield different results with the staining step. And if a stain is used you need a sealer after the stain. If not a sealer before the poly. To stain you need to alter the amount used to manually blend the areas to get an even color and saturation. On softer woods you need a pre-conditioner first to avoid blotchy stain job. and several coats of poly are needed to provide a durable finish. With a monocoat you will loose all these controls. you gain nothing but speeding up a job, but a job not worth doing. And to get enough coats you will continue to darken the stain color.


----------



## AmericanDesign (May 21, 2010)

*Monocoat is amazing!*

I am an ASID designer and licensed residential contractor. I developed an allergic reaction to stain and poly over the years, so when it was time to remodel my own home, I did my research. We are Earthcraft certified builders and I also wanted a green product I could recommend to clients. I went to the showroom and grilled them and they were only too happy to help me.

Boy did I find the golden chalis! It doesn't have a smell other than a vegetable oil smell. *It only adheres to raw wood*, so you cannot get dark spots or need anything like a pre-conditioner. There is no 'blotchy' process, and if you scratch a floor later, you can rub more monocoat into the scratch, buff it with a cloth and it looks like its gone. It is used in many commercial applications (it is in Ted's Montana Grill restaurants - with no poly on top either - here in Atlanta, and in the Paris airport. I know, I personally have seen both.)

Because it is similar to a Linseed oil, it actually hardens the wood from the inside. My 90 pound golden retriever has yet to scratch the 'new' floors - I say that because they've been down 18 months and people come into my home and are blown away. We have not redone the kitchen (prefinished with poly) and the wood is destroyed by the children, dog, general traffic. The only difference is the product applied; the wood is the same.

My floor installers are now using it with - or without poly on top (yes, you can do that too) and they cannot believe how easy it is, how good it looks and how you can touch it up later if there's a deep scratch.

I had a client last year whose powder room overflowed and ruined the hardwoods in the bath, hall and kitchen. If we had used Monocoat and no poly, you would not be able to see the poly/stain overlap where we toothed in the floor.

I am Monocoat's biggest fan, because it worked for me. I use it personally and professionally and have not found one negative other than the price for shipping. Before you discount a product, you should try it or read of someone who actually has used it, not an assumed speculative negative.

I'm sorry I am so late in posting this. It really is that good. Best of luck.


----------

